# پایگاه‌های داده > سایر پایگاه‌های داده > Access >  تاریخ شمسی اکسس در ویندوز ایکس پی

## mohsenna30ri

یک خبر فوق العاده ، مسرت بخش و با حال برای همه اکسس نویسان
برنامه اجرای تاریخ هجری شمسی در اکسس ویندوز ایکس پی به بازار آمد
شما می توانید آنرا  به آدرس ذیل تهیه نمائید  :لبخند گشاده!:   :لبخند گشاده!:   :لبخند گشاده!: 
_البته شنیده ام که قفل شکسته این نرم افزار هم تو بازار است ولی صحت اون رو تایید نمی_ کنم

*http://www.edsoftline.com/jalmultipack.htm*

موفق باشید  :چشمک:   :چشمک:   :چشمک:  

برنامه را از نزدیک دیده ام بسیار ساده و راحت و جالبه!!

----------


## syfp1359

http://rs33.rapidshare.com/files/140..._Pack_2007.rar

این لینک قفل شکسته برنامه است البته با توجه به اینکه باید این نرم افزار نصب و کرک بشه فکر نکنم واسه حالتی که بخواهیم برنامه مونو پخش کنیم زیاد جالب باشه!!!!
(((توضیحات))) : پسورد فایل : www.parsa-system.net  برای کرک کردن نرم افزار فایل موجود در شاخه کرک رو در محل نصب برنامه کپی کنید سپس بعد از اجرای برنامه اون رو با هر نام و شماره دلخواه رجیستر کنید

----------


## mohsenna30ri

من که تست کردم و از هر لحاظی جواب داد
مخصوصا در اکسس

----------


## مهدی قربانی

آقای نصیری سلام
پسورد  www.parsa-system.net هست یا خیر چون من این عبارت استفاده کردم جواب نداد .

----------


## mohsenna30ri

پسورد زیر صحیح است
www.parsa-system.net

اگر پسورد جواب نداد از لینک زیر استفاده کنید بدون پسورد و تضمین شده!:
 :لبخند گشاده!:   :لبخند گشاده!:   :لبخند گشاده!:  
Edsoft Jalali Multi Pack 2007 new.zip

----------


## سید غلامرضا موسوی

با سلام
دوست عزیز جناب آقای mohsenna30ri برنامه شما ثبت می خواد . جهت ثبت برنامه باید خریداری شود؟

----------


## مهدی قربانی

سلام
در قسمت ثبت برنامه ، هر کد یا عبارت دلخواه رو وارد کنید برنامه ثبت میشه .

----------


## سید غلامرضا موسوی

با سلام مجدد
با تشکر از همه دوستان واقعا جالبیه

----------


## syfp1359

با سلام خدمت دوستان
خواستم عرض کنم کسی حوس سر زدن به آدرس  www.parsa-system.net به سرش نزنه چون مدیر محترم این سایت لطف کرده اند و یه کد جاسوس رو به محض ورود در سیستم کاربر کپی می کنن که هم سرعت سیستم پایین می یاد و هم کار جاسوسی می کنه !!!
اگر چنین اتفاقی تا خالا براتون افتاده یه سری به آدرس windows/sysytem32 بزنید فایل ویروس kernel.vbs رو می تونید اونجا پیدا کنید (در ضمن این بلا سر خودم هم اومد)
ایشالله سر وقت از خجالت مدیر این سایت در میام ...

----------


## Ali_Fallah

1- وقتی فایل EXE  را اجرا کرده و فایل کرک را نیز جایگزین فایل اصلی کردید
بلافاصله از پوشه مذکور کپی برداشته و در جای مناسبی ذخیره کنید.
2- در پوشه سیستم 32 ویندوز به دنبال فایلی dll  به نام hang.dll  بگردید و یک کپی از اون برداشته ودر جای مناسبی ذخیره کنید (همانجایی که پوشه برنامه را ذخیره کردید)
از این تاریخ به بعد نیازی به فایل کرک ویا فایل نصب نبوده و در صورت نصب مجدد ویندوز؛ فقط کافی است فایل dll ‌  را در شا خه
سیستم 32 ویندوز کپی کرده و برنامه را اجرا کنید.
روش بهتر اینکه از روی فایل hang.dll یک برنامه نصبی تهیه کرده تا در مواقع ضروری (بعد از نصب مجدد ویندوز) بصورت خودکار در سیستم 32 ویندوز کپی شود
موفق باشید

----------


## lililili

:افسرده:  با سلام من این فایل kernel .vbs   را در سیستم خود دارم حالا چیکار کنم ؟ در ضمن به در این برنامه تقویم از من کد میخواهد و وقتی که طبق گفته شما هر چیزی دلم خواست را وارد می کنم پیغام خطا می دهد و هنوز نتوانستم آن را رجیستر کنم . تا تاریخ ویندوزم شمسی شود .میشه خواهشا برای سوال من هم وقت بگذارید.   ممنون از تحمل همه خواننده های سوالم.

----------


## DADpardaz

ضمن تشکر ازدوستانی که این برنامه رامعرفی واینجا قراردادن (خوشبختانه برنامه راحت نصب شد)
فقط یه سئوال دارم چه جوری میشه ازاین تقویم وسایرامکاناتش دراکسس استفاده کرد؟
باتشکر

----------


## مهدی قربانی

سلام
از طریق Tools>Option>International چک مربوط به گزینه Use Hijri Calender رو فعال و بعد data type فیلد مورد نظر در جدول رو date/time تنظیم کنید و فرمت دلخواه رو ست کنید .

----------


## lililili

میشه خواهشا برای سوال من هم وقت بگذارید.

----------


## سنبله کار

دوست عزیز قسمتی از سوال شما kernel .vbs مربوط به مباحث بخش اکسس نیست و باید در بخشهای مرتبط مطرح شود .

----------


## lililili

بخش دوم سوالم : در این برنامه تقویم، از من کد میخواهد و وقتی که طبق گفته شما هر چیزی دلم خواست را وارد می کنم پیغام خطا می دهد و هنوز نتوانستم آن را رجیستر کنم . تا تاریخ ویندوزم و تاریخ Access شمسی شود . میشه یک مقدار جزیی تر توضیح دهید که دقیقا باید چکار کنم ؟؟

----------


## مهدی قربانی

احتمالاً قسمت "نام و نام خانوادگی" و "نام شرکت" رو مقدار دهی نکردید . اگر اینطوره این دو فیلد رو هم تکمیل کنید مشکل حل میشه .

----------


## lililili

سلام 

ولی من همه را پر کردم باز هم نشد .  :متفکر:  

ممنون.

----------


## مهدی قربانی

قاعدتاً نباید مشکلی داشته باشه من طبق تصویر ضمیمه برنامه رو ثبت کردم و مشکلی نداشتم

----------


## lililili

واقعا مسخره هستش که من نمی توانم فایلهای ضمیمه راببینم با اینکه هم winzip و winRar 
را دارم ولی از هر صد تا فایل 5 الی 6 تا را میتوانم باز کنم . 

دیگه دارم عصبی می شم . :خیلی عصبانی: 
من حتی نمی توانم فایل ضمیمه خودم مثلا عکس بگذارم بعد از اینکه آپلود کردم و پیغام لطفاچند لحظه صبر کنید را داد دیگر هیچ اتفاقی نمی افتد که به شما حداقل عکس مشکلم را نشان بدهم  :افسرده:

----------


## lililili

سلام 
ممنون از شما ؛ من طبق عکس شما وارد کردم و مشکلم رفع شد .
سوال دارم : اگر بخواهم فرمی داشته باشم که در گوشه آن یک textbox باشد که حاوی همین تاریخ شمسی باشد می توانید مراحلش را برایم بنویسید ؟؟؟ به صورت جزیی وکد در صورت امکان .بازم ممنونم به خاطز تحمل شما.

----------


## مهدی قربانی

> سوال دارم : اگر بخواهم فرمی داشته باشم که در گوشه آن یک textbox باشد که حاوی همین تاریخ شمسی باشد می توانید مراحلش را برایم بنویسید ؟؟؟ به صورت جزیی وکد


دوست عزیز برای اینکار لازمه که اقدامات ذکر شده در پست شماره 13 همین تاپیک رو اجرا کنید و بعد می تونید تو فرم مورد نظر یه textbox ایجاد کنید و control source اونرو ()now = قرار بدید و فرمت این text box رو هم از نوع long date و یا short date تنظیم کنید 

با کد : 
Private Sub Form_Load()
Me.Text9.Value = Format(Now(), "yyyy/mm/dd")
'یا به شکل زیر
Me.Text9.Value = Now()
End Sub

----------


## lililili

:خجالت:  می بخشید من تازه کار هستم منظور شما از Me یعنی چی؟ آیا name هست ؟یا value آن text box البته من sql نخوندم تازه شروع کردم به database خوندن .
در ضمن این پیغام یعنی که من کجا را مقدار دهی نکردم ؟ 
Run-Time error '2448':
you can't assign a value to this object.

و جالب تر اینکه text box من همچنان تاریخ را به صورت میلادی نشون میدهد نه شمسی با اینکه مراحل پست 13 را هم انجام داده ام .

----------


## مهدی قربانی

شما ابتدا بهتره برای کار با محیط کد نویسی مقداری مطالعه دربار ه این مبحث داشته باشید برای این منظور می تونید به منابعی که در همین سایت توسط دوستان تهیه شده مراجعه بفرمائید نمونه اش هم در قسمت اعلانات مبحث " آموزش زبان VBA " نمونه مناسبی برای مطالعه هست در ضمن me نقش ضمیر رو در کد نویسی ایفا میکنه و به کنترل جاری اشاره داره مثلاً همون text9   



> در ضمن این پیغام یعنی که من کجا را مقدار دهی نکردم ؟ 
> Run-Time error '2448':
> you can't assign a value to this object.


شما باید یکی از دو روش گفته شده رو اجرا کنید یا استفاده از control source و یا استفاده از کد نویسی توجه داشته باشید که امکان استفاده از دو روش به طور همزمان و موازی ممکن نیست !



> و جالب تر اینکه text box من همچنان تاریخ را به صورت میلادی نشون میدهد نه شمسی با اینکه مراحل پست 13 را هم انجام داده ام .


در این مورد هم احتمالاً یا برنامه تقویم اجرا نشده و فعال نیست یا تنظیماتی رو که عرض کردم کامل انجام نشده .

----------


## lililili

سلام مجدد و تشکر از لطف شما .
خیلی بد شد که کاربری نادان و تنبل و "همه چیز را حاضر آماده خواسته " به نظر آمدم .
در مورد نصب این تقویم هم تمام مراحلی که اساتید در این تاپیک فرمودند را انجام دادم نکته به نکته ولی باز به من پیغام "کد فعال سازی صحیح نمی باشد را می دهد" خوب من چکار کنم ؟ سوال برایم پیش آمد 
 من تازه کارم و سوالاتم هم خیلی زیاد می باشد چکارکنم ؟ ندانستن عیب هست نه پرسیدن .
من 5 کتاب فارسی Access را مطالعه خط به خط کردم ولی جواب سوالاتم را نگرفتم و به سایتهای دیگر هم مراجعه کردم ولی باز جواب نداد به خاطر همین مزاحم وقت شریف اساتید شدم.

ممنون از راهنمایی شما و اگر زیاده از حد سوال کردم مرا ببخشید .

----------


## Ali_Fallah

شما باید فایل کرک را در پوشه ای که برنامه نصب شده کپی کنید بجای فایل اجرایی اصلی...
احتمالاً بخاطر این هست که رمز عبور وارد می کنید باز هم خطا میده...

----------


## مهدی قربانی

> سلام مجدد و تشکر از لطف شما .
> خیلی بد شد که کاربری نادان و تنبل و "همه چیز را حاضر آماده خواسته " به نظر آمدم .
> در مورد نصب این تقویم هم تمام مراحلی که اساتید در این تاپیک فرمودند را انجام دادم نکته به نکته ولی باز به من پیغام "کد فعال سازی صحیح نمی باشد را می دهد" خوب من چکار کنم ؟ سوال برایم پیش آمد 
>  من تازه کارم و سوالاتم هم خیلی زیاد می باشد چکارکنم ؟ ندانستن عیب هست نه پرسیدن .
> من 5 کتاب فارسی Access را مطالعه خط به خط کردم ولی جواب سوالاتم را نگرفتم و به سایتهای دیگر هم مراجعه کردم ولی باز جواب نداد به خاطر همین مزاحم وقت شریف اساتید شدم.
> 
> ممنون از راهنمایی شما و اگر زیاده از حد سوال کردم مرا ببخشید .


دوست عزیز سوء برداشت نشه منظور من سوال نکردن شما نبود همه ما روزی تازه کار بودیم و اطلاعات محدودی داشتیم ( البته بنده  خودم رو کهنه کار به حساب نمیارم ) و اتفاقاَ با پرس و جو ، مطالعه و تحقیق مشکلاتمون رو حل کردیم ولی با توجه به اینکه شما فرمودید آشنایی محدودی با کد نویسی دارید بهتر دیدم منبعی مناسب برای مطالعه معرفی کنم تا مقدار بیشتری با این مبحث آشنا بشید . اونچه مسلم هست اگر علاقه کافی به Access داشته باشید انشاءالله موفق خواهید شد . درباره کتابهای فارسی باید عرض کنم که متاسفانه اکثر اونها ترجمه help هستند و کاربرد چندانی برای علاقه مندان تازه کار ندارند در واقع ایده دهنده نیستند البته در این بین بعضی کتابهای جالبی هم به چشم می خوره و با اینکه اونها هم صرفاً ترجمه هستد ولی چون مولف یا مولفین حرفه ای و خبره این کتابها رو نوشتند کاربردی تر و ایده دهنده هستند . مثل راهنمای پیتر نورتون برای Access2000 و یا برنامه نویسی Access 2003 با VBA نوشته آلن تیلور و ویرجینیا اندرسن و سایر موارد مشابه . در هر صورت برای شما آرزوی توفیق و پیشرفت روز افزون دارم .

----------


## lililili

ممنونم از توجه مجدد شما به عرایض بنده و راهنماییهای ارزنده شما دوستان عزیز.
تصمیم گرفتم برنامه را remove کنم و دوباره نصب کنم تا ببینم چه می شود  :متفکر:

----------


## mohsenna30ri

سلام مجدد
درصورتیکه دوستان راهکار یا انتقاد و پیشنهاد یا هر مورد فنی در مورد کار با این نرم افزار دارند ارسال کنند تا همگی استفاده کنند - مرسی

----------


## afshin412

سلام به دوستان 
یکی از مشکلاتی که نسخه کرک شده این برنامه داره اینه که شما در فیلدهای ساخته شده بصورت date/time و از نوع short time نمیتوانید data وارد کنید .
البته در نسخه جدید خود شرکت که هک نشده این مشکل وجود ندارد

----------


## mohsenna30ri

یک نکته جالب اینکه :

*تو اکسل وقتی تاریخ را وارد می کنید بصورت میلادی دریافت کرده و بلافاصله به شمسی تبدیل و نمایش می دهد*

توجه داشته باشید که اول باید در قسمت فرمت سل اون خانه ها نوع تاریخ شمسی رو انتخاب کرده باشید
نمی دانم این یک مزیت است یا یک عیب!
شاید کاربرد خاصی دارد که ما نمی دانیم!

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

دوستان مگه ماژولهای تبدیل تاریخ فایده ناره که از نرم افزار استفاه می کنید  فرقی مکنه  مشه توضیخ بدید

----------


## mohsenna30ri

برای خیلی از دوستان *قیمت* اصلی این نرم افزار مهمه و سوال می کنند؟!

یکبار قبل از انتشار نسخه کرک شده زنگ زدم گفتند نسخه اصلی با خدمات پس از فروش و یک عالمه چیزهایی که جدیدا برای فروش نرم افزارها به اون می چسبونند 400 هزار تومان! :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:

----------


## ghradaei

با سلام
لینک فوق را از Rapidshare نمی توانم دانلود کنم در صورت امکان آن را در سرور دیگری برایم لینک کنید.
                           با تشکر ghradaei

----------


## مهدی قربانی

دوست عزیز آدرس ایمیلتون رو بدین براتون بفرستم حجم  1.24m

----------


## RealDream

نمردیم و دیدیم تو برنامه نویس دارن از هک و کرک و ... حرف می زنن

----------


## emad_ban

توی اکسس 2007 ام جواب می ده

----------


## mohammadsaleh

من این برنامه رو از خود آقای نادران که در کشور اوکراین به قیمت 16000 تومان خریدم به امید اینکه مشکلم حل میشه . اما دوستان توابع اون ایراد داره و من به آقای نادران گفتم و ایشان قبول کردند .که اونو اصلاح کنن و برام بفرستن اما هنوز خبری نشده است . مثلا اگر شما از تابع adddate رو ی تاریخ شمسی این برنامه کارکنید زمان رو تقریبا 100 سال به عقب بر می گردونه . رودست تاریخ شمسی که در پارسا 99 نبود من تاریخی ندیدم . همشون تبلیغ می کنند و لی ایراد دارند که باید برطرف بشند. 
راستی چرا هنوز کسی تو مملکت خودمون تاریخ شمسی با فرمت  date  نساخته که مشکلات همه برطرف بشه .

----------


## smart_b0y

بنظر من شما نسخه قدیمی این برنامه رو استفاده می کنید. با ادسافت تماس بگیرین تا نسخه جدیدشو براتون ارسال کنند. من از نسخه professional 4  استفاده می کنم و همه توابع تاریخ تو اکسس هم 2003 و هم 2007 کاملا به شمسی است. واقعا Edsoft Jalali Multi pack تکه!

----------


## jaberian2

من نرم افزارو نصب کردم ولی ظاهرا" تحت شبکه جواب نمیده. کسی میدونه چیکار باید کرد. البته تا جائیکه خودم تحقیق کردم ظاهرا" باید نسخه ای از نرم افزارو که تحت شبکه هم کار میکنه خریداری کرد. اگه اطلاعی دارید ممنون مشیم بگید.

----------


## jaberian2

میشه یکی جواب بده!

----------


## smart_b0y

ما نسخه سرور برنامه رو از شرکت ادسافت 2 سال پیش خریداری کردیم. کلا تو سازمانمون 150 تا کامپیوتر داریم. برنامه کار میکنه و هیچ مشکلی نداره. تارگی به نسخه 4 هم آپگرید شدیم. کلا پشتیبانی خیلی خوبی داره ادسافت. معلومه افراد خبره ای تو این شرکت فعال اند.

----------


## daskar

یه سری اینجا بزن
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=85747

----------


## javad490

لطفا به اینجا سری بزنید
https://barnamenevis.org/showth...85%D8%B3%DB%8C

----------


## hyhosein

سلام
من برنامه ادسافت رو همراه با کرکش نصب کردم ولی متاسفانه در اکسل 2007 جواب نمیده (در 2003 امتحان نکردم) کجای کارم اشتباه بوده 
لطفا مرا راهنمایی کنید

----------


## mohsenna30ri

حل مشکل تاريخ هجري شمسي تو ايکس پي به سادگي 
فايل kbdfa.dll مربوط به اصلاح صفحه کليد و
 فايل OLEAUT32.DLL مربوط به تبديل تاريخ هجري قمري به شمسي تو اکسس
 ( البته تو ويندوز ايکس پي)
که فايل مربوط به اصلاح صفحه کليد فارسي kbdfa.dll  تو ويندوز 7 هم امتحان کردم جواب داد اما 
فايل OLEAUT32.DLL تو ويندوز 7 جواب نمي ده
جهت انجام اين replace مي توانيد از نرم افزار مربوط به اينکار بنام replacer استفاده کنيد يا در محيط safe mode جابجايي اين فايلها را انجام دهيد که تو همين سايت وجود دارد
راهنما:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?t=51987
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.php?p=425188

فايل:
https://barnamenevis.org/attach...7&d=1182584372

----------


## smart_b0y

> سلام
> من برنامه ادسافت رو همراه با کرکش نصب کردم ولی متاسفانه در اکسل 2007 جواب نمیده (در 2003 امتحان نکردم) کجای کارم اشتباه بوده 
> لطفا مرا راهنمایی کنید


نسخه ای که شما نصب کردید نسخه 3 است که از اکسل 2003 پشتیبانی می کند. نسخه 4 به بعد کاملا از اکسل  2003 و 2007 پشتیبانی می کند.
جدیدا نسخه 6 این برنامه هم ارائه شده که از ویندوز 7 هم پشتیبانی می کند.
یکی از امکاناتی که برنامه ادسافت در اکسل 2007 داره اینه که می تونیم بطور استاندارد (مثل تاریخ میلادی) تاریخ رو به شمسی در Cell  از نوع Date Time وارد کنیم.
دیت پیکر شمسی هم از امکانات خوبه دیگه اش است.

چد تا اسکرین شات از محیط اکسل 2007 و برنامه ادسافت
امکانات نسخه جدید

----------

